# helen miller 1976



## patmckeown (Oct 26, 2009)

hi i served as edh on above vessel summer 1976 best crew i ever sailed with dave brown, chas stewart ,charley davis among others would love to hear from ye pat mc keown


----------



## colintissington (8 mo ago)

patmckeown said:


> hi i served as edh on above vessel summer 1976 best crew i ever sailed with dave brown, chas stewart ,charley davis among others would love to hear from ye pat mc keown


I started off as galley boy on her then mess boy .I think there was 19 of us joined in Antwerp most stayed on I left 9 months later ,great crew for my first ship ,we went everywhere


----------

